# For Sale: Large Chaos Army



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sold


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I haven't been able to add these pictures since Heresy went down yesterday. But here they are:

www.40khaostheory.com/ForSale just click through all the pics to get the general condition.

Also, after scanning eBay, I'm willing to take nearest offer


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

pm sent


----------

